# Wanda and Xavier's hoglet



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Short video of Wanda and Xavier's baby girl,she's 156 grams and 22 days old in this video.
Warning this video is adorable  :!:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

ooooooh
myyyyyy
gawwwwwww
SHO CY00T0TALKDSFJAWOEIFJKL;AWDFJKADF

Hedgies are, in my opinion, one of THE cutest animals in the world.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, she is so cute! :mrgreen: Is that her making squeaky noises in the back ground, Larry?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is an adorable little pudge. I just love those who have total access to the milk bar. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Wow, she is so cute! :mrgreen: Is that her making squeaky noises in the back ground, Larry?


That's her


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I saw her when I went to your website. <3 Oh my god is she ever cute. I love the peeping noises, so precious. She's all..."Mamaaaaaaaa! Scary man is scary!"

Lulzsrslythough. I didn't expect your voice to be so deep, Larry. o-o mygawd. ...I WANNA SNUGGLE THE BABY PIGGY. /capslock


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sela said:


> I saw her when I went to your website. <3 Oh my god is she ever cute. I love the peeping noises, so precious. She's all..."Mamaaaaaaaa! Scary man is scary!"
> 
> Lulzsrslythough. I didn't expect your voice to be so deep, Larry. o-o mygawd. ...I WANNA SNUGGLE THE BABY PIGGY. /capslock


This is a new video  I don't say a word


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What an adorable little baby


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

LarryT said:


> This is a new video  I don't say a word


Ohh. I must have seen a different video then. ;D

Edit: Nope, I saw this one too. <3 She's so cuuute.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww, she's so cute and wrinkles on a hoglet is the only time when it's considered adorable! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Some new pics of the baby here;
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/alb ... 130&ref=mf


----------

